# Dictionary button for your browser



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Get a dictionary lookup button for IE or Netscape here, No spyware or malware, and free.

http://www.m-w.com/promos/button/button.htm


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Cool - was able to get the Netscape version working in Opera 7.1 (already has a dictionary link, but its always good to have a 2nd opinion). Also was able to do a thesaurus link to the same site. 
Nice thing about Opera, you can just highlight the word in question, click the toolbar button and it bypasses the js popup and does a direct lookup of the highlighted word.

(**edit - see it does the same in IE; probably, NS too.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Why do they call it a button whe it's just a link?


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Hewee -
If you've got the personal Toolbar displayed in Netscape, you should be able to click and drag the Netscape link to the toolbar and have it form a button, that you can click to do your dictionary lookup.

(don't think I have any version of Netscape installed to test it right now.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I know that jakoval.

OK I see how it is a java box that comes up first.
That is the only bookmark link I have that has the java in it.

It worked on netscape 7.


----------



## NeWcS (Apr 4, 2000)

Thats why Opera 0wnz!!!!!!

Don't need all these plug-ins


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

That's cool gotrootdude. I got it a few days ago after first reading this post and have already used it quite a few times. Great tip! TY.


Mark


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

That's neat, gotrootdude thanks.

I tried the drag to links, but got a security warning, so i just saved it in my favorites & use it from fav link.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi......Does anyone have the Web address for the Opera program that Jakoval mentions in his post.
Many thanks.
Have a good day


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

http://www.opera.com/

(I believe 7.10 is the current version.)


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Many Thank Jakoval........I should have guessed opera.com  
Much appreciated


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

hey prof like your avatar it looks just like ya


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hey Derrick......one slight difference, the avatar has more teeth.  
Have a good day.


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Haaaa!! Thats funny


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Did anyone read the privacy policy of the above named
dictionary? I wouldn't be too keen on it.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boyoh53:_
> * Did anyone read the privacy policy of the above named
> dictionary? I wouldn't be too keen on it.  *


The only privacy policy I see refers to subscriptions to the "Word of the Day" and to receive that you have to provide certain personal info. If you are just using the dictionary button that is no different than just visiting the website and the only way I see that they can collect any data is with a tracking cookie.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

cool.......but is there a way to make the definition open in a new window?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also have Hot Lingo and use it for free. I liked it well enough to pay for it, but it works just fine in the free mode, and no spyware/malware included.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Johnwill for the Hot Lingo tip. I just downloaded it and tried it out I think I'll keep it. Is there any advantage to purchasing the full version?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

NeWcS 
I have Opera7.11 and no dictionary here actually a spell checker is what is needed. any ideas.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *Thanks Johnwill for the Hot Lingo tip. I just downloaded it and tried it out I think I'll keep it. Is there any advantage to purchasing the full version? *


It gets rid of the nags, and it allows some configuration options to minimize the keyclicks. When I spell-check with it, I right click and select spelling. If there are no errors, it just comes up with a completion box, I click close and I'm done. I believe the unregistered one has several more clicks as I recall.


----------

